# paddock rolling



## poops (4 March 2013)

Has anyone tried a water filled garden roller in their fields. Having been let down by three different contractor type people I thought I should try & do something myself.

Not sure if these type of rollers would be up to the job? Field isn't too bad, usual grotty bits near the gate & water trough


----------



## WelshD (4 March 2013)

My field is a bit small and awkward to be properly rolled 

I plan to try a small roller behind my hatchback for most of it and do the gateways 'by hand' 

Should work quite well but the local paddock maintenance chap says don't roller back and forth, keep the roller moving forward and do sweeps


----------



## stimpy (4 March 2013)

Last year I consulted an agronomist to find out the best way to manage our land.  He said that in his opinion horse paddocks should not be rolled.  Horse paddocks suffer massively from compaction and so rolling only worsens the problem, what they need is aeration and breaking up.  Farmers are pre-programmed to roll fields but that is so that indentations and hillocks in the ground do not damage their tractor implements. So, whilst my local farmer is always asking "Do you want the paddocks rolled?" he's probably asking purely as that is what he would do for his arable land without realising it's not a great idea for paddock land.

We never roll, just harrow, harrow, harrow to get rid of the poaching.  It works for us and our paddocks get pretty trashed in winter (5 horses on 3 acres )


----------



## meesha (4 March 2013)

I have just harrowed, never roll and find the car tyres good for flattening any dodgy areas - getting the timing right is key though not too wet or too dry like rock !....


----------



## Pinkvboots (4 March 2013)

I also think harrowing is better than rolling makes sense really why flatten the grass into the ground.


----------



## jumpingjasper (4 March 2013)

I find actually the ponies are prity good at flattening the gate way bits themselves when they walk on them! our gate ways were lookin like small mountain peaks last week.... now flat....no one has done anything to them purely the ponies walkin on it!


----------



## Charlie77 (4 March 2013)

I have a small water filled roller i use on our grass schooling area bit of field! Works a treat. Again you just have to the the right day x


----------



## mulberrymill (5 March 2013)

I harrow, using an old five bar gate weighted down with breeze blocks to stop it bouncing too much, works a treat, have pulled it behind the ponies that drive and the 4 wheel drive as well


----------



## Doris68 (5 March 2013)

Harrowed the hay field yesterday.  Collected all the dead "bottom" grass into piles and then will dispose of it.  Better to harrow than roll as others have said.


----------



## MillionDollar (5 March 2013)

We always harrow and then roll, and then sometimes harrow again. Grass actually likes compaction and it also promotes the grass to tiller.


----------



## Fools Motto (5 March 2013)

The last few days we've been harrowing and rolling, much needed and managed to get the timing just right before the rain comes in (tomorrow?). Only one paddock which is still slightly too damp, has been left.
The farm fields are still too damp, and can't risk cocking it up! So, unfortunately, it'll have to wait til the next long dry spell!


----------

